# Before soap...there were Dollhouse Miniatures



## DaleF (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, actually, there are still dollhouse miniatures. I just don't have a lot of time to work and craft the miniatures and soap can be quick. 

All the miniatures I make are scaled to 1 inch = 1 foot or 1/12 scale. I like to work with polymer clays, wood, and fabric. I also used to make dolls and sell them on ebay. I have a small kiln that hopefully I'll be able to use again once we get moved into the new house and i would like to make a line of porcelain items for dollhouses.

Here are a few projects that I did in the last year or so. All of these projects I also did videos for YouTube to show how I did them. I enjoy teaching and educating people about miniatures. 

















Thanks for looking! If anyone else makes dollhouse miniatures, I would love to chat sometime.

Dale


----------



## AKjulz (Dec 18, 2013)

Those are fantastic! I LOVE miniatures, I'm gonna have to check out your videos now too!


----------



## renata (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh my, these are gorgeous! I make polymer miniature food http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=39135&page=2


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow, those are amazing.  Such talented people here.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 18, 2013)

Gorgeous! I don't make them, but I used to paint miniatures for roleplaying games and I love seeing tiny things!


----------



## DaleF (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.  Perhaps I'll share more one day when i can find more pictures.  I have a blog with a lot more stuff but I haven't blogged in a long time.  If it is cool to do so, I'll share it here and people can see more.


----------



## renata (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm very interested in your blog, please share a link


----------



## AKjulz (Dec 19, 2013)

Me too!  Also Renata, your miniatures are darling!  I know I looked at them before but not sure that I commented.  Love seeing everyone's talents.


----------



## DaleF (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the interest in my blog.  If you are really up for the torture of a complete babbling idiot, then this is the miniature blog to visit.    I really need to start doing more minis so I can post some updates on there.

http://www.dalesdollhousedesigns.blogspot.com/

Dale


----------



## renata (Dec 20, 2013)

AKjulz, thanks 

DaleF thanks for link! I'm your 151st follower


----------

